# نتيجة كلية الحقوق جامعة بني سويف 2007/2008 انتساب وانتظام



## mr.hima (23 يوليو 2008)

نتيجة كلية الحقوق جامعة بني سويف سنة اولي 2007/2008​
دي بعض الصفحات للنتيجة والباقي مرفوع على الرابيد شير ​













[;1052412024]ودي روابط تحميل النتيجة بالكامل​
اولا :​ النظامي 
من على الرابيدشير 

اتفضل حمل من هنا​hima.soft2000@gmail.com​

ثانياً انتساب 
اتفضل حمل النتيجة كاملة من هنا ​

hima.soaft2000@gmail.com​

على فكرة الملف مضعوط ببرنامج ضغط وكلمة السر هيا الاميل ​[B][U][I]hima.soft2000@gmail.com[/I][/U][/B]
بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## سيزار (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نتيجة كلية الحقوق جامعة بني سويف 2007/2008 انتساب وانتظام*

ينهارى هو كله باقى باقى .. امال فين الى عدوا ...........

مشكور مستر هيما


----------



## mr.hima (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نتيجة كلية الحقوق جامعة بني سويف 2007/2008 انتساب وانتظام*

شكراً على ردك يا سيزار 
محدش رد غيرك يظهر مفيش حد في كلية حقوق بني سويف هنا ولا اية 
على فكرة نتيجة كلية حقوق بني سويف دايماً منيلة كدة


----------



## سيزار (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نتيجة كلية الحقوق جامعة بني سويف 2007/2008 انتساب وانتظام*



mr.hima قال:


> شكراً على ردك يا سيزار
> محدش رد غيرك يظهر مفيش حد في كلية حقوق بني سويف هنا ولا اية
> على فكرة نتيجة كلية حقوق بني سويف دايماً منيلة كدة



*********************

مع ان كان نفسى اطلع قاضى او وكيل نيابه ... معلش يا هيما النتيجه كدا حلوه يارب كل اخوتنا ينجحوا ..

اخوك م/ سيزار


----------



## HP2008 (26 فبراير 2009)

وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا يا اغلى


----------

